# hello, I'm a newbie here



## white1 (Dec 27, 2011)

I have been looking for this type of forum for a long time, we are so closed on what we have been always focus on. I like here!


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

A warm welcome aboard from the Philippines. Please enjoy all this great site has to offer


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Welcome*

white 1,

On behalf of the SN Moderating Team, a warm welcome aboard from the Isle of Anglesey!
You will thoroughly enjoy your time on SN and get many happy hours entertainment from your membership. (Thumb)*


----------

